# Problem with Sandisk Secure Access (Using Cruzer Blade USB)



## cppm98 (Jun 21, 2014)

So I recently bought a Sandisk Cruzer Blade USB and the design and everything was very nice, until I tried to encrypt the files and put them in the vault using Sandisk Secure Access software (it comes with every sandisk usb), but when I tried to copy files the wait time was incredibly long, like 1.5 hours for Google Chrome Portable Version, which is like 70MB. I would also like to point out that this only happened whenever I put the files into the Secure Access Vault, any time I copied a file to the USB without encrypting it the speed would be fine. I would just ditch the encryption software but I really need it to work. Thanks in advance to anyone who answers the question.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Try posting in the SanDisk Forum for better results:
SanDisk® SecureAccess 2.0 - SanDisk Forums


----------

